# Muscle Chick



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2006)

damn!

http://www.biscuitz.com/index.php?action=play&id=634


----------



## SevenTeen (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow!!! I do not know why but I like it. Hot!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

thats a man baby


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

I appreciate her hard work


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 7, 2006)

id do her....JK!!!  it prob is a dude.  HAHA  do they show the face in the vid?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> id do her....JK!!! it prob is a dude. HAHA do they show the face in the vid?


Yeah at the end.  We've had this convo a million times here at IM ... but I'm still of the same mind.  Doing her would be like doin a dude.  The general idea of a sexy woman = a tight body like the women of IM work hard to achieve ... but nothing that "tight".  I'd have to get to know her a lil too before she'd get to open the package.  Where is her head at mentally that she is so driven to go to that level?  

Over all for me ... not sexy.  I respect her ability to achieve her goal, but just not my taste in feminine beauty.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yeah at the end.  We've had this convo a million times here at IM ... but I'm still of the same mind.  Doing her would be like doin a dude.  The general idea of a sexy woman = a tight body like the women of IM work hard to achieve ... but nothing that "tight".  I'd have to get to know her a lil too before she'd get to open the package.  Where is her head at mentally that she is so driven to go to that level?



Dont forget tits.  Why do I NEED a tight body?  I HAVE a tight body.  Plop some big real/fake tits on my face please!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 7, 2006)

so true...haha


----------



## Yanick (Nov 7, 2006)

why is she even wearing my bra. my chest is more deserving of a bra than hers  i'm jealous of her pecs.


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2006)

That's just crazy muscle - I wonder how many years of "supps" it took to build that???


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 8, 2006)

I think that is overboard....but I would love to sleep with her....I would be more physically attacted to her if she were smaller but still muscular and bigger then a normal girl...I am curious if her vagina is in as good of shape...and as tight as the rest of her body??


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2006)

If steroids make a womans clit larger, does that mean, because of the increased surface area, shes more sensitive and therefore, enjoys sex better?


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> If steroids make a womans clit larger, does that mean, because of the increased surface area, shes more sensitive and therefore, enjoys sex better?



i've heard the same thing - I would have to say it would,,, probably gets off while walking.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

no, that would be like saying a male with a bigger penis has more sensation than one with a smaller penis.


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2006)

Prince said:


> no, that would be like saying a male with a bigger penis has more sensation than one with a smaller penis.




I beg to differ - just because the clitoris is USUALLY hidden and does not get direct stimulation while walking, unlike the penis.. I would think that if it did enlarge and protrude out of the vaginal area, then it would get stimulation while walking... 

That's my opinion only..


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> If steroids make a womans clit larger, does that mean, because of the increased surface area, shes more sensitive and therefore, enjoys sex better?



I read, a long time ago, that the enlarged clitoris rubs on nearly everything and becomes quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

katt said:


> I beg to differ - just because the clitoris is USUALLY hidden and does not get direct stimulation while walking, unlike the penis.. I would think that if it did enlarge and protrude out of the vaginal area, then it would get stimulation while walking...
> 
> That's my opinion only..



sure, that would be true about walking, but he asked if she would enjoy sex more.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2006)

Prince said:


> no, that would be like saying a male with a bigger penis has more sensation than one with a smaller penis.



Honestly, how would you know though?

If my dick got bigger out of no where, maybe it would pick up more sensations...I mean now that I am digging deeper into a womens rabbit hole..?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 9, 2006)

Prince said:


> sure, that would be true about walking, but he asked if she would enjoy sex more.



But being more likely to receive direct stimulus, would probably make her enjoy it more. That also seems to be what most of them report, both naturally large and 'assisted.'


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

Mudge said:


> But being more likely to receive direct stimulus, would probably make her enjoy it more. That also seems to be what most of them report, both naturally large and 'assisted.'



but he was asking if the larger size (causing more surface area) would heighten sex, that is not the same as it being directly stimulated easier due to the increased size.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Honestly, how would you know though?
> 
> If my dick got bigger out of no where, maybe it would pick up more sensations...I mean now that I am digging deeper into a womens rabbit hole..?



so if it got larger there would be more nerve endings in it?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 9, 2006)

Being specific then, as you pointed out there is no increase in nerve endings. It is however more likely, that a larger object is going to get stimulated. Thats about it though.

Women with clit piercings could be left for another discussion.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Being specific then, as you pointed out there is no increase in nerve endings. It is however more likely, that a larger object is going to get stimulated. Thats about it though.
> 
> Women with clit piercings could be left for another discussion.



yes, I agree that it would be stimulated more, and much easier, but I would think it might get irritated easily as well. 

I will stop there since I don't have a clit!


----------



## Trouble (Nov 9, 2006)

Jesus, right back to the same old shit.

You see a picture of a woman, in this case a bber.  The majority of conversation is: would I do her??   And I wonder if her clit is big.  Second thing out of the mouth is direct question of her sexual orientation.

What the hell does that have to do with bodybuilding success?







I


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree, immature little A-Holes!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Jesus, right back to the same old shit.
> 
> You see a picture of a woman, in this case a bber.  The majority of conversation is: would I do her??   And I wonder if her clit is big.  Second thing out of the mouth is direct question of her sexual orientation.
> 
> ...



I never have asked such a question nor obtained real info on it.  I dont think its really taboo to ask such a question.  If anything, I wanted to know the answers for when I have a discussion about something related, I will have this info in my artillery.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 10, 2006)

katt said:


> I beg to differ - just because the clitoris is USUALLY hidden and does not get direct stimulation while walking, unlike the penis.. I would think that if it did enlarge and protrude out of the vaginal area, then it would get stimulation while walking...
> 
> That's my opinion only..



Well I have known quite a few women that need stimulation to the hood of the clit because it was too sensitive to touch directly...why don't they cum from walking?

size of a clit has nothing to do with the amount of stimulation you get. There is just more there to stimulate. Like a dick.....take 4" and 8". Its not going to be any easier or harder to get either of them off due to their size. The guy with the 4" could be a two pump chump while the guy with 8" could whiskey dick a girl all night without cumming.


----------



## katt (Nov 10, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Jesus, right back to the same old shit.
> 
> You see a picture of a woman, in this case a bber.  The majority of conversation is: would I do her??   And I wonder if her clit is big.  Second thing out of the mouth is direct question of her sexual orientation.
> 
> ...



True Trouble  -  

So my question again - how long do you think it took her to acheive this - honestly.. 

With her "supp" help.. because quite frankly she couldn't have done this naturally


----------



## Trouble (Nov 10, 2006)

It took many years of dedicated effort in the gym to achieve a look like that. And yes, also no doubt she used anabolics to achieve muscular exaggeration. But no matter what drug she used, she had to train long and hard.  She would likely be genetically gifted as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2006)

i think this is the before steroids pic 

and about the clit issue. mine isn't even visible to the naked eye n i doubt anyone could like sex more. circumcised men have an exposed glans and it becomes desensitized to some extent from constant stimulation and they are harder to get off. so it would seem a huge clit would be exposed to contant stimulation from clothing etc and take more of a beating to get off too. 


ps in some of her poses it looks like she has a little pecker.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/seriousaboutmuscle/main.shtml

Now THOSE are legs


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2006)

jaim91 said:


> http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/seriousaboutmuscle/main.shtml
> 
> Now THOSE are legs



why is that dude wearing a jean skirt?


----------



## SANDYSANDY (Nov 14, 2006)

too funny!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> If steroids make a womans clit larger, does that mean, because of the increased surface area, shes more sensitive and therefore, enjoys sex better?



Awwwwwwright!

I'd do her! I bet most people would,even after a bunch of drinks at a bar!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2006)

You would probably all drool if you saw her in person...
(if she wasn't super ripped and painted at the time)


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

i would do her in a heartbeat just like she is, no doubt, question in my mind. and would be straight as hell to enjoy it more to. shes very nice. but why the pissing at the end that would suck.


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

unclem, this is a 2006 thread. WTF?


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

easy ! i just seen the video.


----------



## Anna_lev (Aug 19, 2010)

I like that!


----------

